# In line reels?



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm a pretty simple, low cost guy when it comes to fishing... especially on the ice where I may only get out a couple of times a year. I mostly use skooleys(sp?) And occasionally an ultralight spinning reel if it's not too cold. I'm thinking of upping to an online reel to try. Would like a 30-40 dollar one rather than 80 or 90! Anyone use one that they really like? Or have you tried them and no bueno? Appreciate any feedback. Mostly just pan fishing in 20' or less.


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

I like the eagle claw inline reels for pan fishing over 15 foot down. I have 4 lb main and 3 lb leader. They are ok quality and about 30 dollars on eBay. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm still not sold on the in-line reels. I'll stick to the ole Spinning Reels


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I use a few of the cheap ones and don't have much problems. I leave my drag a little loose and use my finger to slow it if a fish makes a run. No sure where you are from but IceFishOhio starts dock tournaments this Saturday at alum creek docks. I have one rigged to use there. If you're in the area come by and check it out.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks quack, I live close to alum so I'll try to swing over there! I'm assuming you'll be there till noon or so?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Sure thing


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I am particularly happy with my Eagle claw reels for the price & I typically get a season out of new ones before I even grease them. Not ultra smooth like a good spinning reel but love them for shallow work


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I just received my sportmans guide and they have the eagle claws for 22/23.00. I think I will give them a shot this year.
Bring on the hard water!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I sent the kids some links to Amazon for one so maybe "santa" will deliver! Haha


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I just can’t bring myself to get one and try it. I think it reminds me of skooly reels only sideways and I used them a lot back in the early 80’s because I had too. Lol.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

It has to eleminate line twist??


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I still use skooley's! I love those things for shallow water pan fishing and that's mostly what I'm doing. So much less freezing, tangling issues. I should also add I'm not in a shanty with a heater Haha. Mainly a bucket fisherman.
I have a shanty, just like being outside.
I take the shanty with me but just to set gear on to pull. I guess I'd be better off getting one of those cheap sleds! I'm sure it would pull easier!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure what you consider cold but I have use spinning reels in temps as low as -10 without any problems. I do have a schooley I use sometimes when fishing shallow like 8ft or less. The inline is used to reduce line twist. I have a palm rod which is basically an inline without the handle part, the reel sits in your palm. Mine is the larger version. I love using it but once the depth is 15 feet or more it can have some issues.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

cyber monday deal at fishusa.com.........The eagle claw inline reel is about 20 bucks.
(Use code "cyber monday")


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I use both spinning and in line reels.

Eagle Claw in lines are worth the money.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have some bass pro gift cards and am looking at the 13 Freefall ghost. I've heard mixed reviews on these reels though, some people I talk to love them while others say they are junk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've never used an inline - will it actually free spool when using small panfish jigs?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I am an ultralight spinning reel guy… I have bought a couple different versions of in line Reels and I have not liked either one of them


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TDD11 said:


> I've never used an inline - will it actually free spool when using small panfish jigs?



no...Unless you are using something heavier like a jiggin’ rap, a spoon, or a heavy jig… It does not free spool very easily... even with 2# line


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

My Black Betty free spools with a pull of the trigger with the smallest jig.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I've got a black Betty 6061. It's a nice reel, BUT I think the inline reels are all hype. I have fished side by side with spinning reels and not out fished my buddy. We both run flashers. I used it for a few seasons and then went back to spinning reels. If you are looking for an advantage then go on yourbobbersdown.com and check out a palm rod. I would spend the cash on some bait and gas and get out there more often... Fishing catches fish, not fancy reels. Also consider a high end rod like a Thorne bros, or a TUCR. You can't catch what you can't see and feel!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Decoy hound said:


> My Black Betty free spools with a pull of the trigger with the smallest jig.


well yea...The point of this thread was to not spend $80-100 on an in-line reel


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

TDD11 said:


> I've never used an inline - will it actually free spool when using small panfish jigs?


I have the frabill bro series 371 and it free spools the tiniest jig I have, also able to adjust tension of free spool , awesome drag too. I was landing steelhead on 3# test last year


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Workingman said:


> I'm a pretty simple, low cost guy when it comes to fishing... especially on the ice where I may only get out a couple of times a year. I mostly use skooleys(sp?) And occasionally an ultralight spinning reel if it's not too cold. I'm thinking of upping to an online reel to try. Would like a 30-40 dollar one rather than 80 or 90! Anyone use one that they really like? Or have you tried them and no bueno? Appreciate any feedback. Mostly just pan fishing in 20' or less.


Last year I picked up a frabill bro series 371 on sale for $49 from Frank's great outdoors. Great rod/reel combo, best drag I've seen in a reel in a long time,


----------

